# Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag Ralle



## volker (6 Februar 2007)

Falls dein Datum stimmt,
wünsche ich dir

*Alles Gute zu Geburtstag*














Trink ein :sm24: für mich mit.

Und Danke für für deine grossartige Anteilnahme (das behaupte ich jetzt für alle mal) an diesem Forum.


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Februar 2007)

Auch von mir !!!!

Viel Erfolg und viel Gesundheit.

Feier schön.

Robert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2007)

Acuh von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg. Und viel Spass biem Motorradfahren


----------



## HDD (6 Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!
Und mach weiter so.

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Februar 2007)

Dem schliesse ich mich *voll *an!

Auf deine nächsten 20 Jahre !

:sm20: :sm19: :s18: :sm2:


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2007)

*Level 43*

Du hast also heute das Level 43 geschaft ;o)

Alles Gute!


----------



## plc_tippser (6 Februar 2007)

Na gut, schließe mich an.

Beileid auch aus NRW.

pt


----------



## afk (6 Februar 2007)

Von mir auch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag ! 
:sm20: 

Gruß Axel

PS: @Rainer:


Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> *Acuh* von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg. Und viel Spass *biem* Motorradfahren


Hast du einen Fernkurs bei Maxi belegt ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Von mir auch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag !
> :sm20:
> 
> Gruß Axel
> ...



Hast Du mal auf die Uhrzeit geschaut :?: Schreibt Du mal mit geschlossenen Augen.


----------



## nade (6 Februar 2007)

Lass dich gut befeiern.


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2007)

So, da ich jetzt in Richtung Heimat/Feier/Kaffee/Steakhouse/Whisky aufbreche, möchte ich mich bei euch mal ganz herzlich für die Glückwünsche bedanken.

Wir machen natürlich dies :s10: und das :sm24:, aber das hier :sb5: wird nicht passieren.

Bis morgen dann :s1:


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2007)

hallo,
auch glückwunsch, wenn ich dich mal persönlich treffe werde ich dir auch über die straße helfen.


----------



## Tobi P. (6 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> aber das hier :sb5: wird nicht passieren.



Recht so! Was bezahlt wurde, bleibt gefälligst auch drin   Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzeltag auch von mir!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## andre (6 Februar 2007)

Auch von mir recht herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Vor allen Dingen wünsch ich Dir Gesundheit!

Zitat Zotos: "Du hast also heute das Level 43 geschaft ;o)".
Bist also auch Jahrgang 1964 und liegst damit auch bei 100% Rente mit 67. Willkommen im Club!
Gruß Andre


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

auch von mir alles Gute

PS: ein Aspirin vor dem Einschlafen soll dem Kater am nächsten Tag entgegenwirken    

MfG


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle,

auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag!
:sm20:

@Sockenralf
Wieso sollte eine Aspirin gegen ein Haustier helfen? 

Mfg


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @Sockenralf
> Wieso sollte eine Aspirin gegen ein Haustier helfen?



Warum sollte Ralle seinen Kater mit Aspirin vergiften?
Da gibt es doch verlässlichere Methoden ;o)


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Februar 2007)

MfG


----------



## TommyG (6 Februar 2007)

Bin

zwar neu, wünsch Dir aber trotzdem noch viele Bits zum Verbiegen..

HG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen Ralle, 
und wie ist der "day after"?


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2007)

@Rainer

Guten Morgen. Keine Probleme zu vermelden, leichter Nebel in Kopfhöhe, aber insgesamt alles im grünen Bereich. Hatte gestern mein bestes argentinisches Rinderfilet seit langem, das war mal wieder ein richtiger Glückstreffer . Als Absacker kam sowieso nur ein Laphroaig in Frage, Faßstärke .

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle für die netten Glückwünsche!


----------



## Markus (7 Februar 2007)

boah ralle! sorry habe ich gestern garnicht mitbekommen...
wünsche dir natürlich auch noch alles gute!

vor allem wünsch ich dir schönheit - gesund scheinste ja zu sein wenn du so früh wieder auf den beinen bist...


----------

